# Ferret hutch rescue in the paper



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

The ferret hutch rescue has been really busy in the last few months better that expected to be honest. We have re homed 15 aprox since x mas and all have been spayed and castrated and micro chipped before they left and thats a must before they go to new homes. Now its coming to kit season we are expecting a lot of babies coming through our rescue and all will be welcome and made sure there ready to be rehomed when people come to view them. We have done some PR in the local paper see link

Vicious and scary or just cute and cuddly ferrets? - SLIDESHOW - The Star

the pics
http://photostoday.co.uk/searchResults.aspx?Keywords=ferret&GalleryID=0&unprocessed=0&Refresh=0

We also did a radio interview on the local radio its near the end

Sheffield Live!

and since then people have rang asked questions and even visited us and seen some of the ferrets whay are here at our rescue. some have even joined our forum and made new friends from various parts of the world. So lets hope we can re home more and get more good PR and even more people wanting ferrets.


----------

